# Anyone with surgery scars on your belly?



## katrinka

I have 3 surgery scars on my abdomen from a laproscopic appendectomy 2 years ago. They are about 2 cm long (about 1 inch) and not too wide (less than half a cm). I'm wondering if they are going to stretch horribly or become sensitive during my pregnancy.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I have one at my bellybutton from a laparoscopy. It did stretch out but shrunk back after the birth.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Mine are fine after birth :)


----------



## avabear73

I have a laparotomy scar from 3 years ago (it's quite long, vertical, about 4-5 inches). I'm 36+2 and it doesn't hurt a bit :D


----------



## FierceAngel

i have a laparotomy scar from 4 years ago which had faded it went red again whilst i was heavily pregnant consultant said it was due to increased blood flow 

it also itched but is fine now xxx

my laparoscopy scars were fine though xxxx


----------



## littlekitten8

I have a scar on my belly button from having a laparoscopy. It has stretched a bit cos my belly button is now an outy and is a little bit sensitive cos it used to be inside my belly button and is now obviously being touched all the time. But its not painful and its not annoying me.


----------



## kathykins

I've got a laparascopy scar and an appendectomy scar, plus a closed up belly-button piercing (drunk night when I was a student). They've stretched out rather dramatically and look pretty grim, but they're not sensitive at all. My M/W assures me they'll shrink back afterwards so I wouldn't worry too much hon x


----------



## claire99991

i have a big scar on my bikini line when i had a laparatomy (sp?) to have a ovary removed didnt even think about the scar getting sore or anything like that so sumthing to keep a eye on xx


----------



## purple_socks

i have a 5 cm scar next to my belly button which has always been kinda sunk in...its now flat. One corner of it hurt a bit as it stretched but cream sorted that out. keep it moisterised if it hurts when stretching


----------



## andbabymakes3

I have a 6 inch scar from my belly button down. It is itching like crazy at the moment and if I am on my feet for a long time it puffs out and gets really red.

Doc said to keep it moisturised and it will go back to normal (or as normal as it was!!) after bubs is out...but then I will have a c section scar too! Nice.

I also have 4 laparoscopy scars on various places on my tummy...they have gone a bit red and raised and itch a little too.


----------



## Marg_27

I have 2 sets of laporascopy scars, 1 from appendectomy and 1 from tube removal and they dont seem to have changed much at all x


----------



## Oushka

I have a 5inch scar from appendectomy 14 years ago & Ive developed a hernia in the muscle beneath due to weakness.
It only appeared last wednesday after my tummy 'popped' out.

Its very sore and they would operate if I wasnt pregnant - My scar doesnt actually cause any probs so far tho.


----------



## kookie

i had open heart surgery the scar reaches down my belly didnt really stretch although did get itchy at times xx


----------



## teal

I had been wondering about this too. I have scars from a laparoscopy I had in Sept 08.


----------



## whitelilly

I have endometriosis so various lap scars including a now hellish looking belly button where they opened a million times!! they don't hurt though xx


----------



## britt1986

I have two scars in my belly button from a laparoscopy for my endometriosis and I have noticed they are starting to stretch. I sure hope they go back to the tiny scars they were before.


----------



## Jolinar

I have a large scar from just below my breast bone to my belly button, no pain just a little itchy now and again :)


----------

